# Noob needing advice on 1st multi-gym...



## dogmatic (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi peeps,

I'm new here so hello.

Long story short... well I'll try to make it short...

I've kinda let myself go recently (read: the last few years). I used to be quite fit, but my last relationship was so stressful I had no time to keep in shape.

Now my ex-fiance is gone and I've gotten over some personal problems I think I am ready to get feeling good about myself again. Healthy body = healthy mind.

I'm a bit strapped for cash atm. I do have some savings I could use if I get serious, but atm I just want to test my toe in the water and see if I have the determination and stamina to keep at it, much like I had when I was younger (I'm 34 now, so starting to get on a bit, hehe).

Anyway I type far too much, So I'll get to the point....

I'm wanting to purchase my 1st multi-gym. Size is no object. Money wise I have no fixed thing, but cheaper the better for now to see how it goes.

I am not really wanting to bulk out, but more to lose the fat at the moment. I hate cardio workouts though (I'm an ex-smoker & also I have a bad knee) so I am wanting to start doing small weights to build up stamina and hopefuly lose some weight to be an athletic build (no bulking yet).

Can anyone advise me please which of these two would be my best purchase...

*MP3100 SMITH & BENCH*

or

*WM1509 MULTIGYM*

There is a few reasons I ask this....

I am interested in the Smith & Bench because I remember when I was younger my favourite workout position was the horizontal bench press. I don't trust myself to not lift anything these days though without stabilizers so to speak as I am a bit shaky. The cheapest I have seen this bench is about £420

Now, The reason I am interested in the Multi-Gym is because, well tbh, it's under £200 at Argos and so if I don't keep at it than it's not like I've lost anything money wise. Problem is though it is vertical so no horizontal bench press 

Can anyone tell me is there any other differences apart from the bench press? I can't find any info on the excersices for this bench, I am guessing it is the same as the multi-gym apart from the way you bench press? I can't even work out if you can do squats.. I'm guessing you can as bench comes out? Just so little info about what can and canlt be done with it (I've looked all over with no joy - can anyone list differences between the horizontal bench system and the pulley vertical multi-gym system?).

Can I justify spending double the amount just for the horizontal bench press alone (I remember not like doing squats and also I have a dodgey knee these days)?

Also will the cheap alternative 2nd option multi-gym feel 'flimsy' due to a cheap pulley system? Would you advice against such a cheap purchase as it may put me off excercising?

The Smith & Bench uses Olympic or/and standard weights, so no pulleys... is that a major advantage and worth the extra cash? (I suppose I am trying to justify the extra spend to myself seeing as it is double the money)

Which would you buy? Is there any other multi-gym or benches I should be looking at for between £200 and £450?

What is generally best? horizontal or vertical systems? and Pulley or none pulley systems?

Any other useful info you can let me know about?

Thanks in advance for any help and sorry for yapping on so much. bloody noobs eh! hehe.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you must find a way to train legs that doesnt cause pain mate.

youre growth will be hindered if not.

i`d go with free weights,bench and if you can afford it a cage.

if you cant afford a cage DB`s would be fine for pressing movements.

good to hear you`ve sorted yourself out...


----------



## slizza (Apr 24, 2009)

check ebay m8, multi gyms going for under 300 incl P+P, one even going for under 200 incl p+p.

NEW IRONMAN 3 STATION 150lb MULTIGYM (HOME MULTI GYM) on eBay (end time 13-Jul-09 23:08:56 BST)


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

cant really see bodylastics replacing the good ol gym imho m8


----------



## dogmatic (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm, still completely stuck though in regards to buying a horizontal or vertical Gym system (Seated Chest Press vs Smith Machine Bench Press) purely because of the price difference.

If they where both the same price I would buy the Half Smith Machine & Bench because as I say I remember enjoying the horizontal bench press when I was much younger and I do believe I need the stabilizers these days (Smith Machine) if doing it horizontal.

The vertical seated bench press I can remember at the gym not being as fun and feeling completely different and I imagine may even produce slightly different results.

My problem is though I dunno if I can justify paying more than double the money simply to have a horizontal bench press over a seated vertical one.

Also this is not even taking in to consideration the price of purchasing some weights for the smith machine which almost sent me in to shock when I saw how much they cost.

It's beginning to look like £200 vertical seated multi-gym vs £600 for Smith Machine + weights.

I really can't go free weight lifting with just a bench, as I am sure I'd do myself some real damage.

Oh, I forgot to mention I've also see a horizontal multi gym for about £350 that has a horizontal bench press, but I dunno, it just doesn't look right to me lifting handles like that and I can imagine it feels completely different to a Smith Machine bench press.

May be I am just too fussy. I dunno, decisions, decisions.

Which way do you prefer to do your bench presses?

a) Horizontal Smith Machine

B) Vertical seated multi gym

c) horizontal multi gym

I've left out free weights barbell on bench on purpose, as I think that would be the most popular choice here, but yet one I am not comfortable with for myself (so choose your 2nd preferred method, he-he).


----------

